# Is your mother an ISFJ or ESFJ?



## teddy564339 (Jun 23, 2010)

So in a lot of conversations on PerC it seems like a number of people have ISFJ or ESFJ mothers, as was discussed in this thread:


http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/110784-perc-members-xsfj-moms.html

This has led to the joke that "Everyone has an ISFJ mom".

But I don't think there's ever been an official PerC poll about it, so I wanted to see.


If the type stats are right, SFJs make up about 37% of the female population. So I'm curious to see how well PerC members' typings of their mothers line up.


If it's more than 37%, it would seem to suggest a few different possibilities to me:

1. SFJ women are more likely to have children than other types of women.

2. PerC members (who are heavy on the N side) are more likely to post about having issues with mothers than someone who gets along fine with their mom, so we may see more posts about SFJ moms than other types (since there are more often clashes between people who are different types than their parents).

3. PerC members have a tendency to view "motherly" actions as more on the SFJ side, since many typically motherly actions line up with SFJ types.



While there are other possibilities and none of these may be true, it's a topic that interests me, and I'm curious to see the results on the poll.


----------



## Kanerou (Oct 8, 2009)

Mine is blatantly Fe, which I've discussed in another thread. I don't have any particular reason to think ENFJ > ESFJ, but I'd be open to considering it.


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

Nope. My mother is a textbook 9w1 INFP ^^


----------



## BooksandButterflies (Jul 26, 2012)

*I used to think my mom was an ISFJ. But after being on the cafe awhile, Ive come to realize she's more likely to be an SP type. She has no problems with traditions, even likes some of them. But she has a more rebellious (in some ways), free spirited side. (GO MOM!) I'd say my mother is iSFP.*roud:


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm not sure what my mom's type is, but I know there's no way she's an xSFJ. And honestly, while she's a really good mom, she's not very "motherly." I kind of see her as a much older sister.


----------



## Perhaps (Aug 20, 2011)

My mother is very obviously an INFJ.


----------



## Infermiera (Mar 2, 2012)

my mom is an ISTJ. I'm sure of it.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm 95% sure my mom is an ESTJ. Traditional, managerial, and a hardass lol


----------



## Marie Claire (Aug 12, 2011)

My mom was an ESTP.


----------



## pizzapie (Oct 23, 2012)

I used to think my mom was an ESFJ, but recently I've been thinking she's more of an INTJ.


----------



## hulia (Sep 13, 2012)

My mom's definitely a feeler. And extremely orderly. Like, she'll yell me out if I'm late to anything while she's there 15 minutes in advance. Or god forbid I leave a glass on the table while she's putting the dishes away. I'm guessing that she's ESFJ. Maybe ISFJ. 2w1.


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm not entirely sure about my mom's type, but I think she's ISFJ. If not, then ISTJ or INFJ. Leaning slightly more to ISFJ, though.


----------



## teddy564339 (Jun 23, 2010)

So far, 21 people have voted on the poll (a small sample size, but a start), and so far there are 14 out of 21 (2/3 or 67%) SFJ moms and 7 out of 21 (1/3 or 33%) non SFJ moms. 


I'm keeping an eye on it, but if this trend continues, I would definitely like to look into some of my thoughts in the OP.


----------



## mooray (Nov 22, 2011)

My mom is most definitely ENFJ


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

My mother is a 6w7 Sx/Sp ISFP while I am a 6w7 Sx/Sp IxFP (learning more towards INFP, although). 

Is this genetic? :shocked: 

Nah my grandmother is an INFJ : P (but 6w7 too -.-)


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

I'd say the skew is from a combination of all 3...... and if the skew is strong enough I'd suspect a lot of #3 going on.


My own mom is quite hard to decipher but as of recently I suspect her to be an ISFP....... and not a type 2 either, probably a 9w1 or maybe a 6w5 or a 1w9.


----------



## geniedownunder (Nov 22, 2012)

I don't think my mum is SFJ. But I think she could be mistaken for one because she is a mother who runs an organised household and does kind thinks for her kids and others. I know that's a bit simplistic. 

I'm a mother and definitely not SFJ!


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

My mum is word for word, an ESFJ.


----------



## toffee (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm pretty sure my mom is an IS*J. We get along for the most part and she's an overall great lady, but I seriously think we have completely different ways of thinking and it hinders our communication. I love her but I can't say I give a crap about 80% of the things she talks about.


----------



## Tula13 (Dec 2, 2012)

My DAD is an ISFJ. Mom is an INFJ.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

My mom is an ESTJ 3w4.


----------



## HAL 9000 (Aug 26, 2012)

My mom is a true-blue INTJ
awww yea intuitive mother-daughter time all the time!


----------



## teddy564339 (Jun 23, 2010)

So after 42 voters, we're at about 55% SFJ and 45% non-SFJ. Not a huge disparity, but a pretty significant one. 42 people is still a very small sample size, but it's interesting to see that so far the theory has played out. It's interesting to know, and I'm still thinking about the exact reason why this is the case, at least on PerC.


----------



## Tyrant (Mar 8, 2012)

My mom is ESFJ. No doubt about it; I had her tested.


----------



## Annietopia (Aug 16, 2011)

I tested my mom on this and she was an ESFJ ^-^


----------



## te1389 (Dec 8, 2012)

I had my mom do a couple tests and she was ISFJ both times. After taking those, she said she remembered taking one at work and had the papers for it somewhere. She found them and yes...ISFJ again. Soooo I guess I should probably go with strongly ISFJ.


----------



## MissBlossom (Dec 22, 2010)

pizzapie said:


> I used to think my mom was an ESFJ, but recently I've been thinking she's more of an INTJ.


That's interesting. Those types use totally different functions.

My mother is a tested ESFJ.


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

My mother tested as a ESFP (on dichotomy tests), but I don't really think of her as a Se dominant. At any case she's an ESE in socionics, so that might be clouding my judgement.


----------



## surgery (Apr 16, 2010)

I feel very strongly that my mother has ISFP preferences.
I feel very strongly that my father has ESFJ preferences.


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

The nature of this thread's title probably attracts the majority of people who don't have xSFJ mums, so they can disprove the theory. :tongue:

I think mine is an INFJ, although she seems more in touch with her sensing than most N-doms would be, so there may be a chance for ENFJ.


----------



## pizzapie (Oct 23, 2012)

MissBlossom said:


> That's interesting. Those types use totally different functions.
> 
> My mother is a tested ESFJ.


I know...it's strange. I really cannot figure my mom out.


----------



## Rayos (Mar 28, 2012)

My mom's an ISTJ. She's taken the tests and I'm pretty sure from my own observation, that she is an ISTJ.


----------



## Holgrave (Oct 11, 2011)

I made my mom take a test. She is an ISFJ.


----------



## hulia (Sep 13, 2012)

hulia said:


> My mom's definitely a feeler. And extremely orderly. Like, she'll yell me out if I'm late to anything while she's there 15 minutes in advance. Or god forbid I leave a glass on the table while she's putting the dishes away. I'm guessing that she's ESFJ. Maybe ISFJ. 2w1.



Made mom take another personality test today - she scored ENFJ. Kinda borderline on the N/S preference, though. Hm. She seems like an ESFJ to me, still, though.


----------



## Jilau (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm pretty sure my mom is an ExTP. Most likely ENTP. She's given me lot's of room to be myself, and she has supported me for the most part. Still, not the most nurturing person and pretty selfish at times.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Per my mom, both my dad and her are ENTJs. She _did_ take the official MBTI test.


----------



## Cassieopeia (Jan 9, 2012)

Is there a way for me to redo my vote? I accidentally put ISFJ instead of ESFJ. -.-

I know for sure that my mom is an ESFJ. For Enneagram, this is my best guess: sp/sx 2w3, 8w9, 7w8

Also unhealthy so I try to not be like her... lol. Despite our having the whole xSFJ thing in common, I feel she's been a bad mom in so many ways. I try to own up to what I do wrong, but really, she has put me through so much shit (neglecting my brothers and me as children due to her alcoholism, living with boyfriends who were alcoholics, constantly fighting and abusing each other, watching her abuse my brother on a few occasions) and never once cared how I felt, because she was so overly defensive when I tried to fairly explain my feelings and acting like "how dare you suggest that I ever do anything wrong" and proceed to insult me and make me feel worthless. I want her to be happy, and I've tried encouraging her, but when I tell her about my goals, she likes to straight up tell me that I'll never make it. She wants everyone else to be miserable because she is. *sigh* Sorry, I swear I need therapy or something. I'm working on getting it though for real.


----------



## Beauty for Ashes (Feb 6, 2013)

My mom is INFJ, and my sister (who is also a mom, lol) is ISFJ. Both of them are awesome moms!


----------



## VioletTru (Jun 24, 2012)

Mom is an INFJ. Made her take the test a while back, and boy, did the general description of an INFJ _match_. It still does, actually.

She also scored as having a much stronger preference for "Feeling" (or "F") than I had/have. Probably the reason why we get under each other's skin a lot of times. She's annoyingly touchy-feely, has this 'high and mighty, righteous' trait about her, gets emotional very easily, and thinks in terms of black-and-white regarding morals. She can't seem to understand that grey areas do exist. "How can someone do something like that? Why?" she asks in frustration. And when I attempt to come up with realistic, psychological possibilities that may/may not have something to do with the person's actual character or intentions, she still doesn't seem to take the person's POV into consideration and even gets offended sometimes.

However, her intuition is stellar. It's not enough to say that she gets a 'sixth sense' about someone's personality just by exchanging a few words with them. She has a gift for knowing _exactly_ how people, including strangers, tick. Therefore, she has a tendency to, without her intentionally doing so in the first place, get them to confide in her about their personal lives and even to do all sorts of kind favors for her. Additionally, I remember this one time when I said, "Mom, guess who I saw at the mall today?!" (Note: it was someone whom I haven't seen nor spoken of for a while). When she answered correctly, I was baffled. I asked, "How did you know that?" Her response? "I just know."


----------



## Devrim (Jan 26, 2013)

Nope,
My mothers a robust ENFJ ;D

Best kind,
I am biased though :3 haha


----------



## Texero F (Feb 20, 2013)

My mom tested as a ENFJ


----------



## mirrorghost (Sep 18, 2012)

my mom is an INTJ and she's taken the test. i get the feeling she's a bit proud of it 

when i was younger i always wondered why she "wasn't like most other typical moms" but now i appreciate that she's not  though i always found her kind of detached which was hard for a child to understand...my dad was not so detached and now that i am older, she and i can have some really good conversations...and we have even been talking a lot about MBTI lately. i think she is finally coming to understand me more in that context and how to communicate and understand me as a feeler.


----------



## Du_bist_ein_knoedel_brot (Jun 23, 2012)

My mother is textbook ISFJ, she could be president of an ISFJ society because she represents the 4 functions of the ISFJ (dom Si, aux Fe, ter Ti, inf. Ne) so damn perfectly. The description at personalityjunkie.com could be my Mother's biography. 

My mother LOVES children, LOVES babies,and LOVED being pregnant (so much so that she had me through invitro fertilization because she couldn't hold onto a man long enough to have a baby. They all ran for the hills once they got to know her. She tried to brainwash me into becoming an gynecologist so she could live her dream of delivering babies through me. Yeah, I do not like my ISFJ mom at all, and only pretend to like her out of this feeling of being obligated to)I would argue to say that, yes, ISFJ women might have more children than other types because they like the protector role/caregiver role, and enjoy the job of being Mom. 

I have made her take Myers Briggs tests and she always gets ISFJ, so, I would say 100% yes.


----------



## Yedra (Jul 28, 2012)

I thought for a while that my mom was an ENFJ but I am pretty sure now that she's an ESFJ. Definitely a Fe dom.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

l strongly agree with options 2 and 3 in your post lol. And think it even leads some to go straight for an N preference when self typing without much consideration because they develop a rigid idea of the sensor mindset.

l'm guessing INFP for mine.


----------



## assembly (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm pretty sure mine is ISTJ. She tends to have this killer intuition but only when she's paying attention. Otherwise she just gets lost in all her inane habits. 

I have a deep admiration of her because of it, but at the same time find them completely bemusing. It is the same things each and every day, week after week, even though they're not always the most efficient or practical.


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

My mom is a confirmed ISFJ. I think she's 3w2. Lots of conflicts between us, that's for sure. We can't understand each other at all.


----------



## Eos_Machai (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm not sure, but I think she's an ESFP.


----------



## SharpestNiFe (Dec 16, 2012)

My mom's an ISFP. She's my buddy, but I can't ever have a deep conversation with her. She tries to listen (duh, she's my mom), but I can see it always going way over her head, and know that she gets bored rather quickly about theories and what have you.

Anyway, touch my wife (assuming I ever get married), I will beat you to a pulp. Touch my kids (assuming I ever have any), I will end your life with my bare hands. Touch my mother, I will eat you. I'll go to jail for a very long time, but I will eat you like steaks.


----------



## teddy564339 (Jun 23, 2010)

Du_bist_ein_knoedel_brot said:


> My mother is textbook ISFJ, she could be president of an ISFJ society because she represents the 4 functions of the ISFJ (dom Si, aux Fe, ter Ti, inf. Ne) so damn perfectly. The description at personalityjunkie.com could be my Mother's biography.
> 
> My mother LOVES children, LOVES babies,and LOVED being pregnant (so much so that she had me through invitro fertilization because she couldn't hold onto a man long enough to have a baby. They all ran for the hills once they got to know her. She tried to brainwash me into becoming an gynecologist so she could live her dream of delivering babies through me. Yeah, I do not like my ISFJ mom at all, and only pretend to like her out of this feeling of being obligated to)I would argue to say that, yes, ISFJ women might have more children than other types because they like the protector role/caregiver role, and enjoy the job of being Mom.
> 
> I have made her take Myers Briggs tests and she always gets ISFJ, so, I would say 100% yes.




I find that interesting. I don't know how much stronger this is in ISFJ women compared to other women (since there are other types of women who love children too). But I know for me, I have no desire whatsoever to have kids, so it's certainly not a universal ISFJ trait for men. So it's interesting how the maternal instinct for ISFJ women could be quite different compared to ISFJ males' desire to take care of children.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Mom is an INFP. So I guess I posted for no good reason.


----------



## PurpleSingingTurtles (Jun 10, 2012)

My Mom is definitely an ENFJ. (From both tests and my observations.) The Fe-Fi fights are so fun.  My grandma is an xSFJ, though, probably ISFJ.


----------



## TheNewThirteen (Oct 1, 2012)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Mom is an INFP. So I guess I posted for no good reason.


My mother's a confirmed ESTJ. I'm also posting for no good reason.


----------



## Dyslexicon (Mar 9, 2013)

My mom is not XSFJ. But my dad and my sister and my brother are ESFJs (pretty sure).
My mom is ISFP. Yes, my mom and dad are divorced xD

My SOs mom is ISFJ though. And his dad is INTJ. They are also divorced. Just sayin'


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

My mother's an ENFJ 2w3 SX/SP....We generally get along though she can get intrusive/smothering sometimes


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

teddy564339 said:


> 3. PerC members have a tendency to view "motherly" actions as more on the SFJ side, since many typically motherly actions line up with SFJ types.


Something like that.

Mine is definitely ISTJ 1w9 Sp/So.


----------



## DaRick (Jan 24, 2013)

My mother's an obvious ISFJ; you should see her in one of her 'Ne' moments, making up catastrophic theories regarding what could happen to me if I went somewhere (I just think 'wow' when she does this). 

Other bones of contention between us include how she constantly implores me to be more expressive when I'm out in public (I typically look like 'ol stone face whereas she's far more effusive towards other people) and sometimes chides me for behaving in an apparently socially-unacceptable manner, to which I'm oblivious. On the other hand, I can get annoyed when she asks too many questions. 

I still love her, though. :happy:


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

I think xSFJ but she might've also been ESFP. It has been too long to be certain.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

TheNewThirteen said:


> My mother's a confirmed ESTJ. I'm also posting for no good reason.



I guess I just feel like it shouldn't matter what type she is as much as it does that she's my mom, and I'm quite proud of her. :happy:


----------



## WhiteTulips (Sep 28, 2012)

My mom is an INFJ. She would drive people who internalized S/N stereotypes crazy. She is a farmer, raised by farmers. Stayed in our town of 5000 because she felt a duty to her parents. Never graduated high school. Bellow average IQ. But there is no doubt in my mind that she is an N: when she explains her thought processes it is there, 100%


----------



## Mind Swirl (Sep 7, 2011)

My mom is ISTJ. I have never seen her as an F type.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

XSFJ mother. Leaning slightly towards ISFJ. We actually get along quite well and have a close relationship. Sometimes she's a little more traditionally minded and concerned about social norms than I'd like.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

Mine, yea, undoubtedly ISFJ (probably E 2w3). Sort of has more of an ESFJ persona though, but is an obvious introvert nonetheless (very remote from the outside world).


----------



## Subtle Murder (May 19, 2012)

Me mummsie is an INTP. She definitely leads with Ti, that I know for sure. And upon reading the ISTP profile I can definitely say that doesn't fit her at all. I'm not sure of her other functions, or what order they go in, but the INTP profile is the closest to describing her.  We also read through Keirsey's "Please Understand Me" and she related to the descriptions of the NT child. 

Having a mother who leads with Ti when your Ne and Fi are so strong is ... rather interesting. Definitely makes for some heated/frustrated discussions.


----------



## narwhalcupcake (Jan 26, 2013)

My mom is an ISFP, but my grandmother is an ESFJ! It seems like a lot of women turn into xSFJs when they become mothers...


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

Yep, I have an ESFJ mum.


----------



## Moss Icon (Mar 29, 2011)

My mum's ESFJ. I even had her take the test to be sure. 

Still, she's spent much of her life living alone now (post-divorce), and has become more Introverted. She's definitely Fe, though.


----------



## quixoticcrush (Mar 15, 2013)

My mom tested as an ENFJ but she's not very deep or introspective and what she calls her "mother's intuition" is always wrong, plus the description for an ESFJ is a spot-on description of her.


----------



## Zdorobot (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm pretty sure my mom is an ENTJ or ENFJ (Seriously can't tell if she uses Fe or Te, but I know for a fact that she has the Ni since she somehow knows EVERYTHING ABOUT ME without me telling her.) We're from Russia and stereotypical Russian mothers have a tendency to tell their daughters to settle down and have kids as soon as possible because it's traditional to do so. My 22 year old Russian friend is getting that treatment from her mom right now. My mom waited to get her master's degree to have me because her drive to become educated and get a good job was stronger than her desire to follow tradition and to not be an "old maid" when she gave birth and she definitely does not want me to pop babies out any time soon. The only way she's even stuck to her traditional Russian roots after moving here is by having lots of Russian friends and making Russian food whenever they come over. But yeah, she's definitely not an SJ by any means. Gosh I love my mommy. :3

/walloftext


----------



## TriggerHappy923 (Dec 8, 2012)

ESFJ mom, my friend's mom is an ISFJ.


----------



## StaceofBass (Jul 1, 2012)

My mom tests as ESTJ. She is ESxJ for sure. Maybe it's because she's my mom and treats me different that I can't tell if she's T or F.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

The "I" one. Very very guilty for thinking she has good intuition (even though half the time, she really misses the mark in her assumptions about people in quite negative ways - rough stuff has ensued as a result, no understatement). Before oversensitive people start to jump on me and defend the type, I'm not implying that all of these are necessarily like this (I'm so sick of the wimpy mentality of people who take this stuff too seriously and are convinced that this stuff is their persona).


----------



## Asiam (Aug 26, 2012)

It seems more people have SFJ types than not.

In this case I conclude that only SFJ types have babies.


----------



## birdsintrees (Aug 20, 2012)

I've never had her take the test and I doubt she ever will but I can't see her as anything else than a dominant Fe user and a sensor.

I guess SFJ's like babies?


----------



## Lanced Jack (Mar 24, 2013)

My mom is an isfj

She cleans the house all day long and watches the news. She plays these parlor video games like angry birds on her ipad and she's really good at them. Just practices all day long.

She just does not understand logic at all though. It's impossible to get to her, and I think that's caused a lot of problems for the people around her. She's very genuine and I'm glad to have her in my life though. Probably the purest more conscientious person I have ever known.


----------



## KilljoyKoala (Mar 22, 2013)

I don't know what my mother is, but she's neither ESFJ or ISFJ. I want to say ENxJ, but I don't know. She's highly compassionate and empathetic, but at the same time her decisions seem to be unaffected by emotion. She's rational.


----------



## Elyasis (Jan 4, 2012)

Honestly, I haven't a clue. ExFx for sure but other than that I can't really nail down her type.


----------



## Raven2 (Oct 12, 2011)

My mom is an IxxJ.


----------



## Orchestrafanboy19 (Apr 23, 2013)

My mother is an ESFJ. No doubt about it.


----------



## Velasquez (Jul 3, 2012)

Haha, I love this thread. My mother is ISFJ. I even got her to take a test online, and she came out as ISFJ.


----------



## HighClassSavage (Nov 29, 2012)

My mother is an ENTJ. As awesome as I think ENTJs are, having one for a mother is sure as hell a fucking pain in the ass (xD).


----------



## rawrmosher (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm pretty sure mine is ISFJ, although I can't be sure >.< 

IXFJ for sure, and I doubt she's an N


----------



## ITeachYo (Jun 16, 2013)

My mom is an INFJ. As an ESFJ, I do not want children. I would smother them with my love.


----------



## jessnic (May 13, 2013)

Mine is an ISFP... which is close...!


----------



## Saki (Jun 10, 2013)

My mother is either an ISFJ or an INFJ. I honestly cannot tell.


----------



## Loupgaroux (Mar 9, 2013)

xSFJ. She's a true ambivert, so I can't put my finger on if she's a Si or Fe dom. Motherly, hovering while not hovering (if you knew her that would make sense), always finds something to be stressed about, highly sensitive to criticism, but with a heart of gold.


----------



## fuliajulia (Jun 29, 2013)

My mom's an ESTP.


----------



## Vexed (Jan 28, 2012)

therandomsciencegirl said:


> My mom's an ESTP.


What is that like?


----------



## Pau7 (Jun 20, 2013)

My mom's definitely an ENTJ (she took the test).

She's not very "motherly", which I like. It's cool because there aren't very many ENTJ's to begin with, and they're only 2-3% of women.

She's helped me grow a lot (ex. tons of advice, helping with thinking/making plans about the future, helping me with time management) without smothering me. At times she can can get a bit intense, though, and she has really strong emotions or she can get uptight. Overall, definitely an excellent parent, though.


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

nope and thank the sun for that

she's an ENFP


----------



## AdInfinitum (Oct 21, 2014)

My mother is an INFJ and while we have our differences, we embrace them and eachother at any time, I do consider it a wonder I have a mother who has never tried to tie me to the ground.


----------



## Dragheart Luard (May 13, 2013)

My mom is INFP, and it's so fun to see her in inferior Te mode or when she's preaching about stuff that annoys me.


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

I have a pain in the neck ESFJ mother. I don't know if I should cry or laugh, maybe both.


----------



## The Chameleon (May 23, 2014)

My mom is the textbook definition of ISFJ. We talk about psychology and MBTI a lot, too, so I'm pretty certain.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

My mom is most definitely an xSTJ. Which one is open to debate, but since she's so judger-y I'm leaning towards ESTJ, aka the exact opposite of me.


----------



## EMWUZX (Oct 2, 2014)

My mom's an INFP with high Te and suppressed Ne... You can guess how well our conversations go.

Conversation about thing I find really awesome:

Me - " Hey mom, did you know shgsgkhdljdjytydjtmhf,jvv,ydktyudkfggujkfhl;i;c (continues for several minutes)."

Mom - *blank stare* "Cool."

Me - "Don't you want to talk about it?"

Mom - "What is there to talk about? You've already said everything there is to say."

Me - "What?! No I haven't. You could always talk about tangential topic number 377!"

Mom - *blank stare* "I don't want to argue."

Me - *Quizzical face* "Believe me, you'd know if I was arguing."


Here's the thing though...

Conversation about a self-centered ethical dilemma mixed with a generality:

Me - "You know, people can be this way."

Mom - "Yes, I know. That is centered on the fact that people jygdjgfs,yskrkyduldluxclfi,yj (continues for several minutes).

Me - *pointing out discrepancy in her viewpoint* "But couldn't it be this way?"

Mom - *blank stare* "I don't want to argue."


Really, this is nearly every conversation. I've wondered if she's actually an INFP, but I'm almost sure that she is.


----------



## ForestPaix (Aug 30, 2014)

My Mum's got the same personality type as Hitler.
INFJ. She's nothing like him though.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

I used to be sure that my mom was an ESFJ, but that was back when I was a noob and I thought "Lulz, E means they're outgoing and socially adept, J means they're organized and on time, depraherpa!"

She's actually an ISFP 1w2.


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

Neither. My mom's an INTJ.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Extremely unhealthy ESFJ 2w1 mom, rocking that stereotype like a bawss.


----------

